# luck ring plug n play !



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Rigged my luck ring with plugs


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How does she shoot like that, super simple set up for sure, i like that a lot.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I my self would tie a knot on the end of the tube..so as a safety step not too slide back thru the plug..Just my opinion....otherwise looks good...OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Rigged my luck ring with plugs


Lunasling... how is that sling shooting, and after the shot does the tube come loose ? I tries it and the tube tended to loosen up, I maybe should have tied it on . So far this method is working the best for me on Chinese slings:









It holds very well but it is not fast removal, you keep it on till the tubes give out.

Tied on with 2mm thread, so knot has lots of surface area.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Wll

i sorta put that idea on the back shelf over the fork does not seam to be my

cup of tea im a through thr fork kinda guy lol


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Wll
> 
> i sorta put that idea on the back shelf over the fork does not seam to be my
> 
> cup of tea im a through thr fork kinda guy lol


OK, I fully understand :- )

wll


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I use a method similar to wll when mounting single tubes on a Chinese ringed frame. I use short cuffs and then tie a constrictor knot on top of the cuff.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

lunasling said:


> Wll
> 
> i sorta put that idea on the back shelf over the fork does not seam to be my
> 
> cup of tea im a through thr fork kinda guy lol


You might try just moving the tubes to the side and plug it that way.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I use a method similar to wll when mounting single tubes on a Chinese ringed frame. I use short cuffs and then tie a constrictor knot on top of the cuff.


Normally that is exactly what I do, like the pic below loaded up with 3060 tubes:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









But those tubes were so big (from a Barnett Black Widow), and i was so lazy, I just put them on with a constrictor knot. using 2mm cord. I like this cord a lot because of the great surface area and it tends to not dig into the rubber, giving IMHO longer tube life.

A question .... do you use your Dankung sling a lot, is it a back up to your main sling or is it the main sling ? The reason I ask is these Chinese slings are really very, very good and are great little units. I find my self using them more and more, especially with a single tube set up like you have.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flipgun said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Wll
> ...


Ya, but the sling would not be shooting OTT when on the side, and I only shoot OTT since I re-entered shooting slingshots.

wll


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Wll
I'm thinking of other options at the moment I'm shooting the dankung as they are made to shoot with loops when I do shoot them hunting for a lighter pull loop set up maybe 1/8 loop tubing 
Set up will be acceptable.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend..For hunting small game~~ Rabbits & Squirrel you will need 10# of pull weight for a good clean kill for a head shot..using 3/8" steel

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol OM

i realize that i meant hunting for a tube loop set up light enough for plinking not actual

hunting . Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

1/8" tubing will work just fine..Use 1/8" all the time,,,& 5/16" steel some real zip going on then OM


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

All i need to do is get a roll of 1/8 tubing then .

thanks

OM

" May the Fork be with you " .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

wll said:


> A question .... do you use your Dankung sling a lot, is it a back up to your main sling or is it the main sling ? The reason I ask is these Chinese slings are really very, very good and are great little units. I find my self using them more and more, especially with a single tube set up like you have.
> 
> wll


I have been shooting the DK frames for a couple of years now. I alternate shooting my 3 DKs and a few homemade poly frames that are close in size to the DKs. Flatbands on my poly frames and skinny tubes on the DKs. They all get shot quite a bit.

Attached is a pic of the frames that I had out yesterday. Out of a shoebox full of frames these are the ones that I seem to shoot. Sometimes the DKs get looped 2040s and sometimes single 1745s. I usually bring out extra tubes so I can switch them out to see what works best for me that day. I think it depends on what I eat for breakfast...lol.

Top row.... 2 poly pinky hole frames and a poly ergo.

Second row.... Bat1, General II, and Black Palm Thunder.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Northerner said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > A question .... do you use your Dankung sling a lot, is it a back up to your main sling or is it the main sling ? The reason I ask is these Chinese slings are really very, very good and are great little units. I find my self using them more and more, especially with a single tube set up like you have.
> ...


Those DK's look like they are ready for the hunt .... all business - I like that look a lot !

wll


----------

